# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  SpeedUp Smartwatch, SpeedUp Technology Limited, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SpeedUp Technology Limited

----------


## Airicist

SpeedUp Smartwatch Features 

 Published on Apr 4, 2014




> This video show you whats the features of SpeedUp SmartWatch.
> 1. Buttons inside SpeedUp Smartwatch
> 2. Multi touch LCD
> 3. 14Watch Themes
> 4. Water Resistant
> 5. Sleep Function to save power of SpeedUp Smartwatch

----------


## Airicist

Official Video of SpeedUp SmartWatch 

Published on Apr 16, 2014




> This video show you how SpeedUp SmartWatch companion our daily life.

----------

